# Delta 36-725 and dado sets?



## SAUDVM (Jan 26, 2017)

Newbie ?- I have a Delta 36-725 table saw I got last year from Lowe's, and a Irwin Marples 8" dado set. The dado set will go up to 7/8" maximum. A project I am working on needed a 3/4" dado, so, upon setting the stack up on the saw, I found that the arbor isn't long enough for a 3/4" stack and the nut, let alone the washer. Anyone else have experience w/ this saw and dado sets?? What is the max safe width this arbor will fit, or am I doing something wrong??

Thanks, 
Seth U


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

You may want to double check the stack then. I have the same saw and don't have a problem with a full 3/4" stack from my experience. Not much room for the nut, but it does hold tight. There's no way it'll go 7/8" though; not that I know of anyways. I just make 2+ passes for anything greater than 3/4".


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I have the same saw, but seem to remember cutting just shy of 3/4" dadoes (for ply, which comes in a hair shy of the nominal width) by not using the supplied waher but using one of the thick spacers in my dado kit as a "stiffener" of sorts. It worked, but still barely fit to what I would consider acceptably safe…and any other folks, feel free to correct me if this was, in fact, unsafe (but I thought I read that using the standard blade washer with dado stacks was less than desirable).


----------



## DalyArcher (May 3, 2015)

what does the manual say?


----------



## SAUDVM (Jan 26, 2017)

> what does the manual say?
> 
> - DalyArcher


Unfortunately, the manual only states maximum of 8" dado set, noting about max thickness. Did they make a running change on the arbor in mfg.?- I can only get about 2 threads if I assemble the stack to 3/4"  Therefore, I'm not brave enough to continue w/ that set-up….


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Unfortunately, the manual only states maximum of 8" dado set, noting about max thickness.
> - SAUDVM


On page 2 of the manual, under the section titled "FUNCTIONAL DESCRIPTION", it states a maximum dado width of 13/16" and also states it again on page 25, where it discusses using a dado stack.

It also says that the standard outer arbor flange cannot be used with certain dado blade combinations. In those cases, tighten the arbor nut directly against the dado blade set. Save the outer arbor flange for use with other blades and dado combinations.

Not a solution for your problem though…

Cheers,
Brad


----------

